
Propagation of Error and the Reliability of Global Air Temperature Projections - vixen99
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/feart.2019.00223/full
======
vixen99
Author concludes:

"The unavoidable conclusion is that a temperature signal from anthropogenic
CO2 emissions (if any) cannot have been, nor presently can be, evidenced in
climate observables."

